# Unido - A Betta Tale



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Well hello there everyone! I am writing a betta story (obviously) about a little betta named Unido. It is the tale of a hopefully brave young betta named Unido learning about the world of bettas, his owners, and life itself.
So I have Chapters 1 and 2, but I'll just post 1 for now and see what you guys think  
If you are dying to see Chapter 2, here is the link, btw new chapters and stories will probably show up on the website before this thread 
http://bettatales.webs.com/daily-life
Enjoy!!! :-D

Chapter 1
"I do believe that there is no one in this tank greater than I, the great and powerful Unido. There is no one above me, fore they do not have the finnage nor power to lead this tank like I do. I am Unido. I am stong, brave, and powerful. Behold, tankmates, bow to your king!" I preach my beliefs as loudly as I can to the the fake plant and few scattered marbles in my tank. The plant, who I have named HushHush, just sparkles with his newness and waves happily to his king. His long, dark green leaves flourish with richness and health. Forever healthy, my best friend is. That is the advantage of having HushHush as your best friend. He's nice, handsome, lush, listens all day and never complains, (unlike the stupid marbles) and makes for a great hiding place when Bad Scary tries to ensnare me with his Net Of Doom. As always, HushHush seems happy for me, so I flash him a quick flare to take the wind out of his sail and remind him who's boss. I notice how well my beautiful beard is growing in. And my tail and body are starting to change colors too! I swim in a quick circle to examine my fins. Beautiful, turning a manly steel grey color, with no excess branching, deformities, or such. I am perfect, after all. Bad Scary comes and takes flashes every now and then, then gurgles it's hideous noise. I make sure to hide under HushHush when it comes, except for when it feeds me the nice live shrimp. I ALWAYS put on a good show for it then, so it makes sure to know that I am boss of everything that comes in my tank, even a measly crying shrimp. Heh. I wonder when Bad Scary is going to come again. It hasen't fed me for 3 darknesses. I haven't accutally seen it in 3 darknesses. I wonder if it died. I hope it didn't. Then I would die. And dying is NOT good. 
I hear the marbles screeching and scraping their strange language, and for the 1,000,000th time I wonder what they are talking about. I wish I could speak marble. I wonder, I think to myself, I wonder if they are plotting an overthrow of rule. Perhaps they will attack me in their sleep and jump on top of me and... and.... I shake the thought from my head and take action. "I AM UNIDO!!!" I screech at the top of my lungs, go into full flare and fin extention, they charge, taking each marble out one my one, calling a ferocious battle cry. The first marble I tackle jumps back when I hit him and the others around him scatter. I flare larger than I ever have, and proceed to corner the defenceless, evil marble. I am just about to finish him off when a flash of movement catches my eye. "Later," I hiss and leave him in the cornor, when he sinks slightly and squeaks to his friends. I flash then all one last large flare and return to the safety of HushHush. The marbles lay scattered around us. They seem to be closing in. From HushHush's position in the middle of the tank, I can see all the marbles around me in the cold, small, round bowl/tank. They are no longer all pressed forcefully around the ring/cave in the bottom of the tank, instead they have foolishly ventured into the open. I vow to take care of that as soon as I check out the flash of movement I saw. Slowly, I turn, my sharp, keen eyes searching for danger or movement. I have almost completed my rotation, when I hear a marble squeak behind me. I jump around to confront him when.... 
Bad Scary appears. It's grotesque features are pressed up against the glass, and it is gurgleing it's strange language. I shoot as fast as I can into the deep depths of the cave/ring, by the marbles. My fins tremble and I feel a tear dripping down my cheek. This is the end. I know it is. THE END. The marbles offer no comfort, and HushHush slides around as my home, and I, are picked up and carried to the most horrible thing EVER - The Place Of Much Fear.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What tankmates?


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

@ChocolateBetta - marbles and a plant. He gives them living properties.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Ooh. Personification right?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Nice! We can edit it here!


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Amazing story!!!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

He is so Dramatic.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> He is so Dramatic.


Who? The betta? It's funny, in my opinion.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I find it adorible.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

Same. It's funny, too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think the OP should provide there stories to people.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I think the OP should provide there stories to people.


You mean publish them?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I mean make more.


----------



## rubinthebetta (Oct 9, 2012)

He has chapter 2 on his site.


----------

